# Second gen turbo



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey guys does anyone know if the turbo from the new 1.4 is bigger then the 1st gen Cruze? And is it the same bolt pattern as the old engine?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Assassinx1 said:


> Hey guys does anyone know if the turbo from the new 1.4 is bigger then the 1st gen Cruze? And is it the same bolt pattern as the old engine?


All new design all around, you would be better off grabbing the BNR turbo unless this is you asking if the BNR turbo would bolt up to a 2nd gen?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Totally different turbo; totally different exhaust manifold design (exhaust manifold is integrated into the head like the 3.6 V6 engines).

I'd reckon the new turbo is slightly larger, but not by much. This one is from Mitsubishi instead of Honeywell/Garrett like the Gen1.


----------



## Assassinx1 (Nov 4, 2016)

The old Cruze was a Holden from Australia what's this car from? I drive a few I didn't like them much and they felt very Japanese


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Assassinx1 said:


> The old Cruze was a Holden from Australia what's this car from? I drive a few I didn't like them much and they felt very Japanese


The old one was a Korean Daewoo. New ones a GM platform used to underpin several new models, but was first introduced for the Cruze for the Chinese market.


----------

